# White paint color for cabinet/trim/doors



## simplydistinct (Apr 7, 2010)

Anyone recommend a white paint for the above mentioned that doesn't fall yellow and warm, or too stark white? I tend to decorate with warm browns, grays, warm blues?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Bump for the OP.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

simplydistinct said:


> Anyone recommend a white paint for the above mentioned that doesn't fall yellow and warm, or too stark white? I tend to decorate with warm browns, grays, warm blues?


You need to have a fun day at your local BM or SW paint store...

They can come up with some whites that God hasn't thought of yet.

or find a 1/4 " flat square of the white you want and they will color match it for you.

Welcome.. you first post is a tuffy...LOL:wink:


----------

